# مجموعة عمل الأردن أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أعضاء المجموعة:

الأردن 
alsane, assul, صفوان اصف, علاء الفلاحات


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة العمل:

في البداية تحية لكل من قرر التصويت والمشاركة في الأنشطة وبإذن الله نسجل انجازات جيدة ومقبولة في كل المجالات..

الفكرة تكمن في العمل ولن نحدد مجالا أو فكرة بل فقط سنقترح ويترك الموضوع للمنافسة بين المجموعات في
شكل ونوعية الانجازات...

العمل قد يكون في مجالات لا حصر لها مثلا:
1) التوعية (المجلات + التدريب + الكتيبات + تصميم مواقع مختصة + مراسلات + عمل مجموعات إعلامية على المواقع العالمية كالفيس بوك والياهو وجوجل وغيرها .... الخ وعلى المنفذ ومجموعته توثيق الانجاز وطرحه بالصور ضمن مشاركة مجموعته).

2) التجارب ( أي تجربة عمل يمكن أن تقوم بها بشكل علمي وبنتائج ملموسة يمكنك نشرها على الملتقى ضمن مجموعتك وبالصور والنتائج). وهذه قد تصل حتى الاختراع ...

3) الانشطة ( كالأنشطة العملية في مجال حماية البيئة - زراعة + بناء + تنظيف + .... وكلها توثق بالصور ).

4) الاعلام ( كأن توثق لنا أي مجموعة أي ظهور اعلامي لها في هذا المجال أو أن تتابع مجموعة معينة جميع الاخبار الاعلامية في هذا المجال... ).

وغير ذلك الكثير ... باختصار الفكرة توثيق أي عمل كائنا ما كان له اثر ايجابي على البيئة أو فيه توفير لاستهلاك الطاقة أو فيه استخدام لطاقة مهدرة او متجددة ....

بالتوفيق للجميع ... وبإذن الله يتم الاتفاق مع الادارة لمنح شعار مميز للمجموعات المميزة أو الأشخاص ...

م.محمد الكردي - دبي*​


----------



## alsane (3 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة الى الاخوة من الاردن 
قبل البدء نريد ان نعرف هل الاخوة من عمان او من اي مدينة ,اقترح ان يكون الانضمام الى هذه المجموعة مفتوح لتكوين فريق عمل كل مدينة ,
هل اجرى اي احد اي من تجارب الطاقة الحرة?
هل يوجد اي اقتراح من اين نبدأ ?
اخوكم م .اسماعيل /عما


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أبريل 2009)

بوسع كل مجموعة مثلا اختيار منسق لها ... يتولى عملية التواصل والتنسيق ....

والموضوع متروك للمبادرة .... في النهاية المسألة مسألة نشاط ... وملئ وقت فراغ بشيء مفيد ...

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.yahya (17 أبريل 2009)

أقترح ان يكون هناك تواصل مع أساتذة الطاقة و الطلبة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية/الجامعة الأردنية للاطلاع على أفكار مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة و الاستفادة من الأساتذة في اعطاء دورات و عقد مؤتمرات مجانية


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

انا اخوكم فيصل وانا مهندس كيميائي وقد درست مساق في الجامعه عن الطاقه البديله 

هل يمكنني الانضمام اليكم 

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أبريل 2009)

*بكل تأكيد يمكنك الانضمام ...*



فيصل التميمي قال:


> انا اخوكم فيصل وانا مهندس كيميائي وقد درست مساق في الجامعه عن الطاقه البديله
> 
> هل يمكنني الانضمام اليكم
> 
> شكرا


 

أهلا بك وننتظر أي انجازات لك في هذا المجال ...


----------



## بشار رائد (28 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس كيميائي و عندي اهتمام كبير جدا في الطاقه المتجددة وانا كان دائما تواجدي في القسم الكيميائي والملتقى العام
 هل يمكنني الانضمام اليكم 

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2009)

يا اخوان الفكرة باختصار عرض انجازاتكم في الطاقة المتجددة مثلا :

1) ان قمت بمشروع شخصي في مجال الطاقة المتجددة قم بعرض صوره حتى لو كان ضمن مجموعة عمل.
2) لو كان لديك بحث تود نشره ضعه كانجاز.
3) لو كان لديك موقع الكتروني في المجال او مجموعة على الياهو او جوجل او فيس بوك تتكلم عن الطاقة المتجددة
ضعها.
4) لو قمت بندوة علمية ضع تفاصيلها ما دامت ذات صلة بالطاقة المتجددة.
5) لو كتبت مقال او موضوع في صحيفة عن الطاقة المتجددة ضع التفاصيل.
6) لو قمت بزراعة وتخضير منطقة وثق عملك.
7) لو بنيت منزل يعتمد على الطاقة المتجددة ضع انجازك.

...... الخ ...

ننتظركم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع--------------------------------


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

................................


----------



## ابويزيد2 (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

